# bass co angler



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

I am trying to fond some boaters that need a co anlger for some tournaments.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Your going to want this post in the tournament thread. You should have better luck in that category!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

and tell us where you want to fish in ohio and what you bring to the table as far as fishing experience and what your good at


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

south west, and i have fished indian lake tournament twice, my main pattern is pitching tubes ir creature baits, i have recently been using shaky head on my spinning rod. I am in college so i do not get to take the boat out a lot.


----------

